

Kim Dotcom Exclusive Interview 'I will fight this and win' #MustWatch - mdariani
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF48PjCtW4k

======
mdariani
Everyone who is doing business on the Internet should watch this Interview.
See what could be also possible to any other Entrepreneur, if laws like SOPA
or ACTA become reality. how can it be possible to shut down a billion dollar
company and throwing the founder into jail over night without having even one
lawsuit? this is so ridiculous. the main people behind the entertainment
industry and lobby eventually should be in jail for behaving like criminals
and being corrupt. I'm wondering how something like this can be possible in
the U.S... What a shame for the justice system in the U.S.!

